# Michael's Journal



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 4, 2004)

name: michael
hieght:5'10
weight:i dont know my scales broken
age: 15
chest: 38.5 inches (breathe out)
arms: 12.25
waste:27.5
forearms:10.5
hips:36
calves:14
shoulders:45 (breathe out)
neck:15
thighs: 20 (just wont grow)

*any help welcome​ * 

                         Amount	carbs	protein	fat	calories
meal #1	eggs       2            2	14	9	140
	bread	2 slices	38	10	0	220
	ham	1 slice	0	6	4	90
	milk	20oz	30	20	20	375

meal #2	bread	2 slices	38	10	0	220
	ham	4 oz	0	24	8	200
	orange	medium	18	0	0	70
	milk	8oz	12	8	8	150
	pretzels	24	24	3	1	120

meal #3	noodles	1/4 lb     82	14	1	400
PWO	beef	5oz	0	28	3	140
	milk	8oz	12	8	8	150
	orange  medium	18	0	0	70
	antioxident					
	(workout) 3/4 gal water					

meal #4	chicken	6oz	0	38	4	200
AWO	bread	2 slices	38	10	0	220
	juice       15oz	39	0	0	250
	antioxident/EFAs			3	27

meal #5  meat	7oz	0	44	4	331
	juice       12oz      39           0          0           240
             rice	1/2 cup	72	6	0	310
	EFAs				3	27
	vitamins					



totals	                 	338	244	73	3920

work out:
chest, shoulders
rest day
triceps/abs
(i do triceps by themselfs because there a weakpoint and wont grow)
rest day
back, biceps/abs
rest day
legs 
rest day repeat, and i take a week off every 12 weeks

what i do in my rutien i do 10 reps with everything except abs
legs
squats with 135 155 185 195
hack squat 240 240 285 285
seated leg press with 250 250 270 270
leg curls 70 70 70 70
seated leg curls 115 115 115 115

abs
twist crunches 2 sets 50
machine crunches 100 100 100 100 

back
back wide grip pull ups 4 sets til failure
pull downs 90 90 105 105 
v grip rows 75 95 100 105 

bis
bar curls 50 50 60 60 
switching between straight and ez curl bar every week
precher curls 45 pounds 

chest  
flat bench 4 sets 95 95 105 115
db press 30 35 35 35
db flys 30 30 30 30

shoulders
db military press smith machine 65 70 70 70
side raise machine 60 60 60 60
db back raises 25 25 30 30

triceps
cg bench 95 95 105 105 
dips til failure 4 sets
pull down tricep extentions 50 55 60 60


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 6, 2004)

im changing my workout rutine but the same spilt
week 1 legs
squats
hack squat/leg press breathed sets 4 sets
leg curls 
seated leg curls
calf raises

week 2
dead lifts
squats
hack squat
leg press
calf raises

week 1 bis
straightbar curls
precher curls
concintration curls

week 2
ez curl bar 
dumb bell curl
hammer curls

week 1 chest
bench press
incline bench
dumb bell bench press

week 2
bench press
decline bench 
flies

week 1 shoulders
military press
bent lateral 
upright rows

week 2
military press
dumb bell press 
bent lateral

week 1 triceps
cg bench
weighted dips
extensions

week 2
cg bench
skull crushers
extentions

week 1 back
weighted wide grip pull ups 
pull downs
bent over rows

week 2
weighted wide grip pull ups
pull downs
v grip rows
1 arm rows


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 7, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> waste:27.5


Hey Mike. Wish you all the best   

However methinks you need to rework your diet. Maybe reduce the fibre as 27.5" waste is a bit much.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2004)

ya im getting fat in my old age


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 7, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ya im getting fat in my old age


  

One example of 'Waste' is what you poop. 27.5" of poop is a lot!
Your midsection is 'Waist'


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2004)

oo    read that to fast


----------

